# Anyone feed Orijen?



## amp9364 (Feb 19, 2007)

I am currently switching my 11 mo old Berner to the large breed puppy and I was wondering if anyone has had any experience with the brand. We have tried pretty much all the large breed puppy foods and he always had loose stool so our vet said to try Purina Pro Plan. He did well for a while on that but his stools are soft again and since that is the only reason we were feeding him the pro plan to begin with, it is time for a switch. We are trying the grain-free since we never have before and maybe the grains are what upsets his tummy. Any thoughts?

Ann


----------



## secondchance (Sep 9, 2008)

I just switched my pooches to it. So far so good, they absolutely LOVE it and I did the switch relatively fast with no upset stomachs (which is usually not the case). 
Go to.. www.championpetfoods.com and click into the Orijen section. There is a link on the main Orijen page to something called Orijen white paper. READ THIS! 
Then do some research on the net about high protein foods, this made me feel very good about choosing orijen, I truly believe it meets dogs nutritional needs more than any other kibble available (I am of the camp that raw feeding is better but I am selfish and don't want to handle meat). If you search raw feeding on this forum you will find links to websites and discussions about feeding a high protein diet, which pertains to Orijen.
Also check out www.dogfoodanalysis.com.


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

Where do you find Orijen? I considered switching my dogs to it ( I would love to do raw, i just do not have the time), but i can't find it at the chain stores around here. Thanks.


----------



## amp9364 (Feb 19, 2007)

I buy it at a local holistic pet shop.


----------



## pat1950 (Sep 4, 2007)

I don't know about the dog food but in Australia they had a recall on Orijin cat food- causing paralysis in cats due to irridation.


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

What did you fed before? Maybe you fed him cold turkey w/o mixing with old/new dog food? You need to add pumpkin canned (no spice, no pie filling) In the avatar it looks like you have a australian shepherd? I want to add those are not large dogs they're medium size dogs. 

I wouldn't go onto the Purina Pro Plan they're not the best dog food on the market! 

When you mix food ALWAYS mix half/half to go onto the new dog food


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

HI! I just switched my 3 dogs to Orijen. They aren't large dogs tho'. They are 29lbs, 24lbs, 17lbs. I switched pretty fast, too. No upset stomachs, nice stools. And most of all, they love it! I ordered it online from k9cuisine and petfooddirect. k9cuisine has free shipping for over 50.00. Before starting them on Orijen, they were eating Eagle Pack Holistic Select and doing great on that as well. I only switched because I wanted to try Orijen. I have been known to rotate. And to the prior poster, I believe their dog is a Bernese Mountain Dog, not an Aussie. They are large breeds. IMHO you can't go wrong trying Orijen. I feel it is one of, if not the best, dry foods out there.


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

I agree Stella. It's BEST food! Oh I missed that Berns dogs are big dogs! lol


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

MoonStr80, no problem, I'm always missing things in these posts. I have to reread them all the time LOL! Have a good evening!


----------



## echo8287 (Jul 5, 2007)

I've used the fresh fish formula several times. My 2 dogs and my daughter's Yorkie all liked it. They had no problems with the poop or gas with it either. David


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

pat1950 said:


> I don't know about the dog food but in Australia they had a recall on Orijin cat food- causing paralysis in cats due to irridation.


It hasn't been proven that it was the food, Orijin did the recall anyway just in case.


----------



## Tolak (Sep 11, 2008)

We're in the process of switching to Orijen puppy formula. They were on Natural Balance, after looking into it Orijen is a better food for about the same price. It's not like these guys are going to eat me out of house & home soon.


----------



## amp9364 (Feb 19, 2007)

MoonStr80 said:


> What did you fed before? Maybe you fed him cold turkey w/o mixing with old/new dog food? You need to add pumpkin canned (no spice, no pie filling) In the avatar it looks like you have a australian shepherd? I want to add those are not large dogs they're medium size dogs.
> 
> I wouldn't go onto the Purina Pro Plan they're not the best dog food on the market!
> 
> When you mix food ALWAYS mix half/half to go onto the new dog food


He is a Bernese Mt Dog, approx 100 lbs at 11 mo old. We did the switches slow, and gave him pumpkin, and rice and beef, etc, etc. Finally our vet suggested trying pro plan even though it is lower quality, she said some dogs just can't digest the good stuff as well. That is the ONLY reason we have had him on pro plan, which was ok for a while but since he is back to soft stools, we are trying the Orijen because we do want him on a high quality food. Sounds like most have had good experiences with it so hopefully he does well!


----------



## lucygoose (Feb 11, 2008)

I am in the process of switching right now, too.....Willie is on Wellness Core , but we are switching just to try it also.....I get it at Pet Supplies Plus dog store....He loves it, but he loves anything....LOL....The people at the pet store say it's the best one.


----------



## RiverFlash (Aug 28, 2008)

I would LOVE to feed Orijen. I think from looking at the ingredients it is the BEST food out there. Unfortunately, no one sells it here, and since we are struggling financially, we are sticking to TOTW, which our dogs really like. But if I made more money, I would buy Orijen for them online in a heartbeat, and probably switch between the adult formula and fish as a rotation. The ingredients are top notch and the company is really conscientious. I do think it is the best kibble out there. Good luck with your Berner!


----------



## babysweet (Dec 11, 2008)

The Australian recall had NOTHING to do with Champion Pet Foods. The food was irradiated by the Australian government due to the fact that the food contains fresh ingredients (as opposed to dry meals) and is cooked at a low temperature. This irradiation kills up to 80% of the vitamin A in the food and caused a vitamin A deficiency in cats.

They have now refused to sell their product in Australia due to these practices. Dogs don't seem to be affected in this way, however they have refused to continue shipping dog food as well, as many cats pick out of the dogs bowl, and they don't want to take the risk of inadvertently injuring cats.

Again, the food was 100% fine when it arrived in Australia - it does, however, open the Aussie's eyes to what may be going on with their own food sources and force them to take a look at this practice and what it may be doing to their own dietary needs.


----------



## swissypup (Mar 7, 2008)

I had the same loose stool issues with my 11 month old Greater Swiss Mountain Dog (cousin of the Bernese  She's on Orijen now and doing great on it. We also add a a probiotic from Animal Essentials to her food. I mix in yogurt to her food on occasion as well. Hope this helps!


----------



## amp9364 (Feb 19, 2007)

That's great to hear that your greater swiss is doing well on Orijen! I am hopeful that Henry will too! Thanks and I would love to see pics of your pup!


----------

